

Infoviz porn: the Tokyo subway system (GIF) - henning
http://subway.umka.org/maps/tokyo.gif

======
dfranke
My eyes are bleeding.

------
migpwr
Looks like the vacuum system on Mazda's 3rd gen RX7...

------
djonesx
Where's the porn?

------
falsestprophet
NSFW!!!!

